# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  الصيانة الدورية للسيارة....مهم جدا

## zizoYAzizo

تعد الصيانة الدورية للسيارة من الامور بالغة الاهمية التى غالبا ما يتم تجاهلها . 

فيما يلى بعضالارشادات التى تساعدك فى الحفاظ على سيارتك فى حالة مامونة اثناء سياقتك لها:

صيانة يومية

تعود على فحص البنود التالية فى سيارتك مرة واحدة يوميا على الاقل قبل السياقة . واذا وجت مشكلة ، فقم باصلاحها فورا .

افحص جسم السيارة الخارجى بحثا عن اى تلفيات فى اجزائة او اى شروخ فى النوافذ او الزجاج او الانوار او اهتراء او انبعاج فى الاطارات او ان يكون ضغط الهواء فيها دون الحد المطلوب.

افحص اسفل السيارة بحثا عن وجود اى تسربات .

افحص داخل السيارة للتاكد من سلامة اجهزة القياس ومقابد الابواب والانوار والمرايا والتاكد من ان احزمة السلامة تعمل بصورة جيدة .

افحص الكوابح (الفرامل) واشارات الانعطاف والانوار الامامية والبوق (الة التنبية--البوري) .



صيانة اسبوعية



اوقف سيارتك على سطح مستو واوقف محركها ودعة يبرد ثم قم بالاتى : 

افحص مستوى الزيت ، او اذا احتجت الى اضافة المزيد منة فاستخدم النوع الموصى بة من قبل الجهة الصانعة.

افحص مستوى سائل التبريد فى خزانة تغذية المبرد واذا لم تكن سيارتك مزودة بهذة الخزانة ، فافحص مستوى سائل التبريد فى المبرد (الراديتور)نفسه . تذكر الا تفتح مطلقا غطاء المبرد عندما يكون المحرك ساخن.

عندما ترفع غطاء المحرك ابحث عن اى سيور او خراطيم غير مشدودة جيدا او متشققة او بها تسربات ، وقم بتغيير الخرطوم او السير التالف فورا.

افحص مستوى سائل مساحات الزجاج وزدة متى لزم الامر ، وتاكد من ان المساحات تعمل بصورة جيدة.

افحص الحالة العامة للاطارات وقس ضغط الهواء فيها .ولاجل تامين السلامة والاقتصاد فى استهلاك البنزين ، قم بنفخ الاطارات الى مستوى الضغط الموصى بة فى ارشادات الشركة المنتجة .




صيانة شهريه


قم مرة واحدة شهرية او بعد كل 1600 كيلومتر (الف ميل)بفحص جميع الاجهزة الرئيسية فى السيارة او استدع ميكانيكى مختص ليقوم بفحصها ، وحافظ على اجهزة الصيانة الوقائية اوالاصلاحات الاخرى على الفور.

تاكد من ان المحرك مطفأ وبارد وان السيارة تقف على سطح مستو ثم افحص مستوى السوائل التالية : سائل الفرامل وسائل عجلة القيادة وسائل القابض (الكلتش)(فى السيارات ذات ناقل الحركة العادى ) ، ثم اضف السوائل الناقصة حسبما يلزم.

افحص مستوى سائل نقل الحركة فى السيارات ذات ناقل الحركة الاوتوماتيكى اثناء دوران المحرك وناقل الحركة فى وضع "الوقوف" واضف المزيد من السائل عند الحاجة.

افحص مستوى ماء البطارية ، واضف اليها الماء المقطر متى كان ذلك ضروريا ، وتاكد من ان كابلات البطارية نظيفة ومحكمة التثبيت.

ابحث عن اية توصيلات كهربائية سائبة او عوازل مهترئة ، وقم باصلاحها او استبدالها حسبما يلزم.

قم بتشغيل مكيف الهواء فى السيارة ليضع دقائق حتى لو لم تتطلب حالة الطقس ذلك.



قبل فصل الصيف

تحتاج سيارتك الى اهتمام خاص لتصبح جاهزة للسير بصورة مامونة فى الطقس الحار . فقبل حلول فصل الصيف مباشرة واثناءة ، عليك ان تقوم بالفحوص التالية شهريا واصلاح اى اعطال قد تكتشفها.

تاكد من ان اجهزة التبريد وتكيف الهواء تعمل بصورة جيدة .افحص مراوح نظام التبريد ، وتاكد من ضبط درجة التبريد فى جهاز تكيف الهواء.

افحص حالة الاطارات وسك السطح المحيط بها بحيث يكون اكثر من 4.3 ملم(1/6بوصة) . وتاكد من عدم وجود تشققات او انبعاجات او علامات تاكل ظاهرة . اضبط ضغط الهواء فى الاطارات حسب المعدلات الموصى بها فى ارشادات الشركة المنتجة ، وتاكد كذلك من كفاة تشغيل رافعة السيارة.

افحص الفرامل بحثا عن اى تسربات او تلفيات ، فاذا كانت دواسة الفرامل خفيفة او لاتبدى مقاومة عند الضغط عليها ، فقم بفحصها واصلاحها بواسطة فنى مختص. 

قم بفحص اتزان عجلة القيادة واجزاء التعليق ، وقم بعمل الاصلاحات اللازمة.


قبل فصل الشتاء


يحل فصل الشتاء مصحوبا بانخفاض فى درجة الحرارة وضباب وامطار . واستعداد لهذة التغيرات المناخية ، اضف الفحوص التالية الى قائمة الفحوص الشهرية قبل فصل الشتاء مباشرة واثناءة .بادر دائما باصلاح الاعطال حال اكتشافها ،وقم باصلاح الاجزاء التى لاتعمل بكفاءة. 

افحص البطارية وتاكد من انها مشحونة بصورة جيدة . اذا لم تكن تعرف كيفية فحص البطارية فيجب فحصها لدى كهربائى السيارات.

افحص المساحات الامامية للتاكد من انها غير تالفة وانها تعمل بحالة جيدة ، واستبدل المساحات البالية او المهترئة.

تاكد من صلاحية عمل جهاز التدفئة ومذيب الصقيع.

ان الصيانة اللازمة للسيارة واستخدام مهارات السياقة الوقائية تكفل لك حظا اوفر من السلامة على الطريق.

----------


## Abdou Basha

الموضوع أكثر من رائع يا أحمد ... ويستحق التقييم .




> افحص جسم السيارة الخارجى بحثا عن اى تلفيات فى اجزائة او اى شروخ فى النوافذ او الزجاج او الانوار او اهتراء او انبعاج فى الاطارات او ان يكون ضغط الهواء فيها دون الحد المطلوب.




عايز الصراحة يا أحمد الجزء ده الصيانة فيه بتبقى بطيئة .. أنا لما تصادف وأركب العربية - على فترات متباعدة- بلاقي واحد ابن حلال عامل حاجة فيها .. خصوصا العيال اللي بتجرح العربية .  ::rolleyes::  

بس بقيت النصايح مفيدة جدا وحتفيديني لما أتعلم السواقة   ...

----------


## حنـــــان

موضوع محتاج يتشاف باستمرار
شكرا يا زيزو

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> الموضوع أكثر من رائع يا أحمد ... ويستحق التقييم .
> 
> 
> 
> عايز الصراحة يا أحمد الجزء ده الصيانة فيه بتبقى بطيئة .. أنا لما تصادف وأركب العربية - على فترات متباعدة- بلاقي واحد ابن حلال عامل حاجة فيها .. خصوصا العيال اللي بتجرح العربية .  
> 
> بس بقيت النصايح مفيدة جدا وحتفيديني لما أتعلم السواقة  ...


شكرا ياعبد الرحمن الاجمل هوا تواجدك وتشريفك للموضوع بس مش عارف والله بقى العيال البتوع بتجرح العربيه وتلاقى اتنين بيحبو بعض بيرسمو اجمل تعابير الحب على كابوت عربيتك هههههههههههههههه ربنا يبعد عن عربيتك كل شر وتسلم ايدك ويسلم تواجدك  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> موضوع محتاج يتشاف باستمرار
> شكرا يا زيزو


شكرا يادكتوره اتفضلى الموضوع موضوعك شوفيه وقت ماتحبى ربنا يحفظك ويبعد عنك الشرور ::hop::   :f:

----------


## darch131

شكرا كثيرا يا مان

----------


## darwish

شكرااا على الموضوع الجميل

----------

